# one wire under termination



## reyamkram

can you put more then one wire under a termination screw, if not where can I find it in the 2011 nec


----------



## MechanicalDVR

reyamkram said:


> can you put more then one wire under a termination screw, if not where can I find it in the 2011 nec


Depends, a termination screw on what?


----------



## HackWork

reyamkram said:


> can you put more then one wire under a termination screw, if not where can I find it in the 2011 nec


110.3(B) Installation and Use. Listed or labeled equipment
shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions
included in the listing or labeling.


----------



## micromind

The last part of 110.14(A)....."Terminals for more than one conductor and terminals used to connect aluminum shall be so identified".


----------



## HackWork

micromind said:


> The last part of 110.14(A)....."Terminals for more than one conductor and terminals used to connect aluminum shall be so identified".


I never saw that, thanks.


----------



## telsa

Half the time... think Stak-ons.

You need to get MUCH more specific.


----------



## manchestersparky

2011 , 2014, & 2017 NEC -> 408.41
Grounded Conductor Terminations. Each grounded conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an individual terminal that is not also used for another conductor


----------



## JRaef

manchestersparky said:


> 2011 , 2014, & 2017 NEC -> 408.41
> Grounded Conductor Terminations. Each grounded conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an individual terminal that is not also used for another conductor


Well, that's for GROUNDED conductors, and even then, you left out the exception that followed:
_



Exception: Grounded conductors of circuits with parallel
conductors shall be permitted to terminate in a single terminal
*if the terminal is identified for connection of more
than one conductor.*

Click to expand...

_Which rolls us back to 110.14.

Bottom line, "saddle clamp" type connectors are often listed for two conductors, because you will see that the clamp has spaces on either side of the screw. 









Simple screws and single hole type terminals are almost NEVER rated for more than one wire.


----------



## HackWork

JRaef said:


> Simple screws and single hole type terminals are almost NEVER rated for more than one wire.


...except in every panel known to man. They almost always allow 2 EGC's in the neutral/ground bars which have that simple screw and single hole type terminal.


----------



## matt1124

HackWork said:


> ...except in every panel known to man. They almost always allow 2 EGC's in the neutral/ground bars which have that simple screw and single hole type terminal.


Yep. If it's service equipment, neutrals and grounds go in the same hole when I do it. I think Eaton BR noodle bar holes are rated for 3 or 4 conductors.


----------



## HackWork

matt1124 said:


> Yep. If it's service equipment, neutrals and grounds go in the same hole when I do it. I think Eaton BR noodle bar holes are rated for 3 or 4 conductors.


You can't put neutrals into a hole with another conductor, only grounds. As for how many grounds, I thought it was limited to 2, but I am not sure.


----------



## bill39

For terminals like what are in junction boxes or control panels you need to look at the datasheet for the specific terminal #.

Some Allen-Bradley's can have 3 or more under one terminal as long as it is the correct size wire.

If the project specification has a clause that says only one wire per terminal then you're probably bound by that unless you can get an exception.


----------



## telsa

It's common for large mechanical lugs to accept doubled conductors.

When this is possible it is stamped right on the lug.


----------



## manchestersparky

reyamkram said:


> can you put more then one wire under a termination screw, if not where can I find it in the 2011 nec


OK we have given you numerous situations - Now YOU need to tell us what the situation is that you are asking about .


----------



## JRaef

An AHJ will bounce you if it is not CLEARLY stamped into the lug. I have challenged, and won, upon showing a factory data sheet, but it cost me 3 days and another inspection fee... so really, I lost. So note to self; DON'T do that again if the lug is not STAMPED on it that it accepts more than one wire.


----------



## telsa

JRaef said:


> An AHJ will bounce you if it is not CLEARLY stamped into the lug. I have challenged, and won, upon showing a factory data sheet,* but it cost me 3 days and another inspection fee*... so really, I lost. So note to self; DON'T do that again if the lug is not STAMPED on it that it accepts more than one wire.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## sbrn33

matt1124 said:


> Yep. If it's service equipment, neutrals and grounds go in the same hole when I do it. I think Eaton BR noodle bar holes are rated for 3 or 4 conductors.


Ooop's


----------



## telsa

sbrn33 said:


> Ooop's


He's been cramming plenty where a (solo) #6 is supposed to go.


----------

